# Mpg??



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

New from popup towing, I'm curious..What's YOUR MPG???


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Getting 9 mpg towing and 16.5 without the TT.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

10 towing in 3rd.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm allergic to MSG.

Oh, wait.









Uh, I get 10 unless it is hilly of course.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

MPG

10 Towing at any speed

12-13 Without the trailer if I keep my foot tame









15-16 When my wife drives it (rarely)!!

John


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

11-12.5 Towing (depending on how far down my foot goes)
16.5 In town
19.5 Highway

Chet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

10 on any hill any where when towing
22-24 on highway
never driven in town -- hope it stays that way.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

7 or 8. 15 Hwy, not towing.

Not counting wind. Your mileage may vary. Mine sure does!









Oh yeah, the Volvo gets about 27mpg, but doesn't pull the 21 very well.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

8 towing, 14.5 without.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

10 towing

14 not towing.

Randy


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

7 towing









12 not towing









Time for a diesel









Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve,

What happened to all that what a great old truck, keep making extra payments on the mortgage you don't need a new truck stuff?









Mike


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't know. I'm having trouble finding the starter on the trailer.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike,
I know it's time for a new truck, I just won't break down and do it until the truck really breaks down. I hope it lasts another year or two. Now I have an oil leak from the head gasket. I call it the continuous oil change. Wish me luck.

Besides, haven't you figured out yet that I'm full of it, most of the time.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

12.8 overall average.....
8-10 while towing......
11-13 around town, depending on how much snow has fallen, and little snow the city has cleared....4x4 uses more gas...
14-18 highway, depending on speed, and terrain. I just got 18.8 mpg, averaging 71 mph in the low country of SC, NO HILLS.
yes, I am a little OCD when it comes to tracking mileage....

Mike, and Steve, we are going to have a lot of fun in Garrettsville, I can see that already.

Tim


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

10-11mpg Towing at 60mph average

16.5mpg Not Towing at 65mph average

Speed makes a lot of difference in your mpg numbers.

My Crewcab alone gets 19.5 at 55mph when not bucking a head wind.

Cheers!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I think I get about 9 or 10 towing.

Only about 14 non towing.

That 8.1L likes G-A-S............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Regular - $2.05 today


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

13 to 14 while towing
18 overall


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

96 burb 454 
never have to figure out towing or not I go 340 miles takes 34 gallons 250 miles takes 25 gallons
exception coming home from michigan not towing we were going 85 to 90 for 3 hrs straight I got 13.1 mpg still trying to figure that one out


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

We also moved up from a pop-up.
We get 20 alone
we got 15 with coleman mesa
we get 11 outback 25rss


----------

